# Livestock Guardian and Hound Dog? Is it possible?



## Bernie7 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello, I live on 20 acres in Washington and am an avid hunter with a burgeoning homestead. 

In particular, I am a very passionate bird hunter and hunt over a Brittany and soon a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. That being said, while bird hunting this winter I came across rabbits and realized a couple of things 1. My Brittany has no idea what he's doing hunting rabbits 2. I love chasing, shooting and eating rabbits and I need a rabbit dog.

Now, I am bringing in some goats and sheep this summer to keep on 1 acre of pasture and am in need of livestock guardian dogs to ward off coyotes and cougars around here. My wife will not let me get a third hunting dog but I am allowed livestock guardian dogs... My question is, would it be possible to run a cur type dog or other breed as both a hound dog and a livestock guardian dog? Or does this dog breed really only do well in either the role of a hound dog OR a guardian dog? And if this isn't the case, is there a breed that can both hound rabbits and guard livestock? I ask after doing cursory research and finding in the South, cur dogs were all-around farm dogs and hound dogs. Or, maybe I just need to stick to bird dogs and quit pushing my luck with the wife!

Thank you for any info you can provide! I look forward to hearing your expertise.













ReplyForward


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Livestock guardians aren't so arbitrary, sort of like how if you trained your shih tzu to reliably fetch, you wouldn't call it a retriever. There are certain breeds that meet the criteria. It doesn't mean you can't have property protectors, or farm dogs but to bond with stock, stick close to home, want to stay outside all the time, take down large predators, and act independently is a whole 'nother level they were ingrained to do. And one cur or Catahoula isn't likely to take on a cougar alone and win. With their short coats I'd also doubt their cold-hardiness. It would be risky to entrust weak prey animals to a dog with a high enough prey drive to flush rabbit (prey drive is one thing bred out of good LGDs for obvious reasons).

I know nothing about hunting with dogs-- is it possible to train your current pack on rabbit or Rent a Beagle (borrow a friend's)?

My brother used to hunt snowshoe hare and never had a dog, so another possibility.


----------



## Bernie7 (Jan 23, 2021)

altair said:


> Livestock guardians aren't so arbitrary, sort of like how if you trained your shih tzu to reliably fetch, you wouldn't call it a retriever. There are certain breeds that meet the criteria. It doesn't mean you can't have property protectors, or farm dogs but to bond with stock, stick close to home, want to stay outside all the time, take down large predators, and act independently is a whole 'nother level they were ingrained to do. And one cur or Catahoula isn't likely to take on a cougar alone and win. With their short coats I'd also doubt their cold-hardiness. It would be risky to entrust weak prey animals to a dog with a high enough prey drive to flush rabbit (prey drive is one thing bred out of good LGDs for obvious reasons).
> 
> I know nothing about hunting with dogs-- is it possible to train your current pack on rabbit or Rent a Beagle (borrow a friend's)?
> 
> My brother used to hunt snowshoe hare and never had a dog, so another possibility.


Thanks for the reply. Regardless of whether the next dogs we get is capable of hunting rabbits or exclusively guarding livestock, we will be sure to be getting a pair to protect our larger livestock. Of course these livestock guardian dogs would live 24/7 outside with their flock. I just was hoping that the potential would be there to work them on rabbits because they are a pain to flush out of thick cover without a dog who hounds.

Regarding training my current Brittany and soon GWP on rabbits, it's possible but delicate. Technically, as certain British and European hunters designate them, they are continental gun dogs, hunt point retrieve breeds. But rabbit is not their specialty compared to gamebirds that hold. It may be that I bite the bullet and just stick with getting some Anatolian Shepherds and make rabbits a second priority when bird hunting.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Bernie7 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Regardless of whether the next dogs we get is capable of hunting rabbits or exclusively guarding livestock, we will be sure to be getting a pair to protect our larger livestock. Of course these livestock guardian dogs would live 24/7 outside with their flock. I just was hoping that the potential would be there to work them on rabbits because they are a pain to flush out of thick cover without a dog who hounds.
> 
> Regarding training my current Brittany and soon GWP on rabbits, it's possible but delicate. Technically, as certain British and European hunters designate them, they are continental gun dogs, hunt point retrieve breeds. But rabbit is not their specialty compared to gamebirds that hold. It may be that I bite the bullet and just stick with getting some Anatolian Shepherds and make rabbits a second priority when bird hunting.


Forget the Rabbits. If you like Rabbit meat make a trap to catch a few in the winter or hunt with someone that has Rabbit Dog. I have 2 stock Dogs that live with the animals. One Collie that is a good watch Dog.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Forget the Rabbits. If you like Rabbit meat make a trap to catch a few in the winter or hunt with someone that has Rabbit Dog. I have 2 stock Dogs that live with the animals. One Collie that is a good watch Dog.


 I have a few big White Rabbits i raise for meat. I do like Rabbit meat. I also set traps in the winter for wild Rabbits.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Direct answer: 
Nope. All you get is dogs who don’t know what they are supposed to do.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I know farming rabbit is different than hunting them, but if you like the taste of meat more than how you got it on your plate, there are some very good setups for raising rabbits. I know one kangal breeder who lets her rabbits free range with her LGDs and they do very well though she doesn't eat her rabbits.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

British bred, gundog trial pedigree, English Springers will hunt both game birds and rabbits. They don't seem to have any trouble learning which is which.

German shorthair and wirehair pointers should be able to hunt both game birds and rabbits.

I think you have a training issue and not a dog breed issue.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Direct answer:
> Nope. All you get is dogs who don’t know what they are supposed to do.


I agree with this.
You need a beagle if you want to run rabbits and I've had a bunch of them over the years. A god rabbit dog is only wired for one thing, running rabbits, and other than that you need to keep them in a kennel or on a chain, otherwise they'll be off running rabbits like they're bred for. I've not seen many good hunting hounds that were really even very good "pets". in addition to hunters.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

altair said:


> And one cur or Catahoula isn't likely to take on a cougar alone and win.


The only way any dog could take on a cougar and win is if the cougar ran away. I have hunted Mt. lion for years with dogs, no single dog would have any chance in a fight with a lion. LGD's don't attack and kill predators, they almost never even see them. They smell or hear them, then scare them away by barking. The closest thing to a guard/hound dog I know of is a Catahoula. And it would have to be raised with the animals to be guarded. If I were trying this, I would have a pair of Catahoula's. I would let them patrol the property at night, but not actually in the pen with the goats.


----------



## Bernie7 (Jan 23, 2021)

oregon woodsmok said:


> British bred, gundog trial pedigree, English Springers will hunt both game birds and rabbits. They don't seem to have any trouble learning which is which.
> 
> German shorthair and wirehair pointers should be able to hunt both game birds and rabbits.
> 
> I think you have a training issue and not a dog breed issue.


It's not a training issue. Understand the cover we hunt before passing that judgement.

My Brittany will hunt and staunchly point and retrieve fur and feather all season. The number of pointed porcupines that have ended up in my freezer are testament to that. Any French, German or Wirehaired continental pointing breed should be capable of hunting fur and feather. I know my gundogs and I definitely know how to train them. The matter is where we find and hunt a porcupine is easier to access, flush and kill than where we find and hunt cottontail rabbits running in impenetrable river thickets . My Brittany will staunchly point a rabbit. I'm just weary of having him learn to flush and hound because that's not what he's bred for.. A pointing dog's job is not to bushwhack through impenetrable cover that a flushing or hounding dog was bred for hence my initial question inquiring about curs.


----------



## Bernie7 (Jan 23, 2021)

Fishindude said:


> I agree with this.
> You need a beagle if you want to run rabbits and I've had a bunch of them over the years. A god rabbit dog is only wired for one thing, running rabbits, and other than that you need to keep them in a kennel or on a chain, otherwise they'll be off running rabbits like they're bred for. I've not seen many good hunting hounds that were really even very good "pets". in addition to hunters.


That's what I thought. The more I study about curs the more I wonder if the description of them is probably very general and not taking into account that they would specialize in one job: either hunting or livestock guarding. I would love to have a beagle or another hound to hunt behind but sadly in Washington, rabbits are about the only quarry you can legally hound hunt consistently.


----------



## Bernie7 (Jan 23, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> The only way any dog could take on a cougar and win is if the cougar ran away. I have hunted Mt. lion for years with dogs, no single dog would have any chance in a fight with a lion. LGD's don't attack and kill predators, they almost never even see them. They smell or hear them, then scare them away by barking. The closest thing to a guard/hound dog I know of is a Catahoula. And it would have to be raised with the animals to be guarded. If I were trying this, I would have a pair of Catahoula's. I would let them patrol the property at night, but not actually in the pen with the goats.


What about a dogo argentino?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I have seen pictures of LGDs with coyote and wolf kills, but I agree killing a predator is not super common if their barks, scent and presence doesn't deter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well I live on a small piece of land, only 6 acres and have only 2 dogs (Labrador and karakachan) to guard everything on it. The Labrador has a strong prey drive; but Karachan does not! A number of rabbits show up as well as squirls, possums, badgers, foxes, etc. and both dogs will catch and kill these! (My Karakachan prefers to eat the berries off my bushes but will help kill the predictors.) My Labrador will actually hunt the rabbit dens down, dig in and flush them out; then both dogs are in the chase/kill.

I have a small herd of dairy goats and an assortment of fowl (ducks, geese, chickens, guineas) that also free range; and I never have to lock any of them in at night. Both my dogs were TAUGHT not to chase, play with or kill the fowl! 

To get your rabbits you need a dog with a strong prey drive. To protect your livestock you need a dog with a strong sense of guard duties. (I had a German Shephard that did a great job protecting everything too; so I believe most dogs can be taught what you want them to know. It is just easier for them if their particular instincts are heavy in the direction you want them to go.)


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bernie7 said:


> What about a dogo argentino?


Only on You Tube, and even if they survived they would be all torn up. A lion fights with their teeth and all four feet.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

altair said:


> I have seen pictures of LGDs with coyote and wolf kills, but I agree killing a predator is not super common if their barks, scent and presence doesn't deter.


My male Anatolian would kill coyotes and bring them into the front yard to show off. But I don't think this is common.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Bernie7 said:


> What about a dogo argentino?


That nonsense was made up to sell Dogo's. Like muleskinner said, a dog has no chance against a mountain lion.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

The dogo and Rhodesian Ridgebacks, the latter bred to guard against lions, are kept in packs for obvious reasons. Strength in numbers!


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bernie7 said:


> Hello, I live on 20 acres in Washington


We don't have any pasture, only trees. All of our critters are penned and reasonably close to the house. Forest land creates incredible opportunities for predators too. So we have had our share of bear, bobcat, cougar skunk, etc. What I ended up doing was building a perimeter fence with 5' non-climb with 2 rows of barbed wire over the top. Almost 1000 ft. This pretty much ended the predator problem but at no small cost and effort. We did still lose a sheep to a cougar a few years back. A cougar can jump the fence or just climb a tree and hop over.

BTW, we have three Catahoula currs. If only one of them is out the dog can be helpful. If two or all three they go into 'pack' mode and will kill, esp the male. I guess I could've done better in training. But some forewarning: Catahoulas are very smart - too smart almost - and quite stubborn. Training goes on their entire lifetime. BTW, the fence also keeps the dogs in as well and keeps them from hunting in the forest.

The only real problem left is garden raping squirrels and ravens who try to steal piglets.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

JRHill02 said:


> We don't have any pasture, only trees. All of our critters are penned and reasonably close to the house. Forest land creates incredible opportunities for predators too. So we have had our share of bear, bobcat, cougar skunk, etc. What I ended up doing was building a perimeter fence with 5' non-climb with 2 rows of barbed wire over the top. Almost 1000 ft. This pretty much ended the predator problem but at no small cost and effort. We did still lose a sheep to a cougar a few years back. A cougar can jump the fence or just climb a tree and hop over.
> 
> BTW, we have three Catahoula currs. If only one of them is out the dog can be helpful. If two or all three they go into 'pack' mode and will kill, esp the male. I guess I could've done better in training. But some forewarning: Catahoulas are very smart - too smart almost - and quite stubborn. Training goes on their entire lifetime. BTW, the fence also keeps the dogs in as well and keeps them from hunting in the forest.
> 
> The only real problem left is garden raping squirrels and ravens who try to steal piglets.


BTW, we are also in WA.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

One other thing I have pondered over time: In addition to guarding the homestead and livestock is how good will the dog be of watching over you? For example, if you head out from the home place for a task, does the dog take off for a run or does it stay right with you? Would the dog keep an eye on you if you got hurt, snake bit, etc? Seems that regardless of training some dogs respond to keeping an eye out for the owner in different ways. I have a few stories in this scenario. It would be wonderful to have an all-in-one dog but for me it seems like they are good in one or two ways but not so good in others. It also seems breed dependent too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just like humans, they each come with a personality.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can attest only to the animals I have and the one "livestock guardian dog" in specific, i.e. the Bulgarian Karakachan we named Valentina. She is extremely good at protecting "all" goats and fowl...yes fowl too...on this farm. And on several occasions I have "learned" she is also protective of me.

Example: When I'm trimming limbs off the fruit trees, she will circle me or sit and watch; and if she gets concerned she will bark. (Last time this happened I realized she was telling me something so I switched sides to continue pruning off that rather large limb. The limb fell exactly where I had initially been standing.) 

Example: I had hip surgery and was away from home for 15 days. Upon my return I was needing a walker to get from the front gate to my house. My Labrador Cujo was his usual self, i.e. hyper and wanting to play. He got near me and this LGD growled at him. Cujo immediately kept a 2-3 ft distance between himself and me the rest of the way to my house. The next time I was able to get out doors Cujo was running toward me and Valentina got between us and growled at him, attacking him with her 2 front feet on top of him. No there was no fight; but Cujo did calm down.

Example: I was simply out walking over rough terrain and fell down. Valentina was over 100 ft away from me; yet when I fell I made a cry out and she was immediately at my side.

So yes, even an LGD (bred to guard live stock) will also guard its owner! (I've also had this experience where other of my animals have guarded me, i.e. a grown goat ran up to attack a growling dog...a German Shephard; another instance was when this same grown goat ran up and butted a playful dog ...shepherd/lab mix...3 times to get it to stop pouncing on me when I had fallen down. Another different goat positioned herself between me and a charging canine...even though that canine was not charging in anger this goat was ready!)

Have no idea how to train an animal to protect myself. It just seems to occur!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Now I'm thinking about the difference between hounds dogs and LGDs...

I have LGDs (Pyratolian) for the livestock. They are dedicated to their well-being and are constantly on guard. They protect the goats, the sheep (when I have them) and the birds.

They are also, like @motdaugrnds' dogs, protective of me and DH. Don't have much use for other humans, and will let them know that. The guardians do not wander far from the herd, and I cannot see them going on an expedition with a human for what they would see as a waste of time, that is, hunting.

I've had a couple of hounds, and I think they're just wonderful. Hound dogs are fabulous, loving creatures. I don't think I've met a more affectionate canine type than a hound.

God love 'em, that adoring, affectionate loyalty disappears in an instant when they get a whiff of a rabbit, squirrel, or raccoon. LOL I miss having a hound dog, but I don't miss hunting him down once he gets himself lost when he runs off at a tear, following his nose.

(edited to fix a word that got blocked out. Why is the word c*o*o*n considered a cuss?)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hounds would make excellent lgds. If you don’t mind climbing into the treetops to milk your goats and gather the eggs!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Evons hubby, that made my day! ROFL


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

We just had a new neighbor stop in for an intro. The Catahoulas were in their cages inside. They woofed and complained. Once he was seated and they settled down we let one out at a time, smallest to biggest. In ten minutes they were licking his hands and wanting to sniff his breath. If he would've walked through the gate they'd have taken pieces of him. But he was seated INSIDE during the introduction - that's all the difference. After the greeting he could get up, no problem.

It's also the same with a new animal. Introductions are really important. Family is family. Intruders don't fare so well.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pony said:


> (edited to fix a word that got blocked out. Why is the word c*o*o*n considered a cuss?)


It was once used as a racist slang word, about on the same level as the _n_ word.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> It was once used as a racist slang word, about on the same level as the _n_ word.


Huh. 

Must have been a regional thing. My dad's family from southern Ill-annoy said it as a shortened form of raccoon. 

And what about c*o*on dog? 
<shrug> <sigh>


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I personally never heard it used that way so I can't even say where it would have been used. 

Just a few days ago I drove through the small town of Co*nville, in the Hocking Hills area of Ohio.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

At different points in my life, I had three black mouth curs and a mountain cur. All would stay within a couple hundred feet of the house if you were inside. If you went out without a gun, they walked and did chores. If you had a gun they would ease out about a hundred yards and check back in until they smelled something, if you walked twenty miles, they walked 40. Killed rabbits off of all of them. They would figure out you wanted rabbit if you didn't call them off of the first place they stated looking for rabbits. If you called them off, they would hold to the timber and look for squirrel. If it was daylight, if it was dark they would look for the ringtailed things. But typically it was a flushing, wind a rabbit sitting, maybe bark a couple times and run it a hundred yards type of thing. The best one, if you walked by a briar patch, and tried to hiss her in there, she would ignore you if she didn't smell one, but if she could smell it she would go on the other side and jump it to you. That is if it made it past the first pounce, she brought at least a dozen to me alive.

They paid no mind to any livestock, wouldn't hurt anything, and wouldn't tolerate anything that looked like it would. Two of the black mouth were extremely good stock dogs. They could hold cattle like they were in a pen, without a pen, or bunch an entire herd and lead them into a pen. The best one of the two would pen sheep, the other one was a little rough. 

You had to indicate that you wanted to work stock or stock were inanimate objects. We don't have mountain lions, but we do have bear. Curs are bay dogs, and if you've ever seen a bay dog work, you know that you don't need big dogs, you just need dogs that know how to control. Big dog is a big target and a dog that can stay out of harms way while also relentlessly overwhelming it's opponent can handle any single opponent regardless of size. 

Anybody that thinks you need a truckload of dogs to kill bear or lion hasn't killed truckloads of bear and lion. A buddy of mine guides lion hunters. One or two dogs is plenty for him. My experience with bear dogs is similar to a large friend of mine's experience in bar fights. Biggest dude in there is going to need stitches, every time. 40 pound dog is way better than anything over 70. 

The pack of wolves argument? If they are truly committed, you are going to have a pack of dead dogs, regardless of what the guy that sold you the dogs said. I do have a friend that has stretched wolves with his July and Walker mix hounds, and I know another fellow that kills 100 plus coyotes a year with beagles. There is a difference between a couple of dogs that can make it sound like they are the entire demon population from the bowels of Hades, and a cage match in these instances.

Get whatever dog makes you happy and understand that it is a predator that might eat your livestock, and that once you build a fence to contain it, you probably won't need it. You can go a long way with a small fenced area with an alert pound mutt if you turn on the lights and see what he's barking at every now and then.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> At different points in my life, I had three black mouth curs and a mountain cur.


The above is a whole lot of wisdom from real experience. From working dogs to dead dogs, it is absolutely the way it is.

I recently saw a picture from a game camera of a big cat that took down a wolf. The cat was just sitting there happy as could be by a wolf that had its throat removed.

Unless your dogs are trained for that work you wouldn't want to risk them. On the other hand, better them than you.

Our dogs are really valuable to us. Considering the above, it would break my heart to lose any one of them. But I know they would protect me if the time came. There was a time that I carried ALL THE TIME in the woods. But in all those years I never saw anything so I quit carrying the darn heavy thing. But to this day I wonder, "What If?" 

"Revenant"?


----------



## Chew (Jan 11, 2020)

Catahoulas are amazing dogs. Mine is a blood trailer, hog Bayer, deer finder, rabbit protector, house guard dog, etc. But they have a long puppy stage and can be stubborn as hell. But I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Chew said:


> Catahoulas are amazing dogs. Mine is a blood trailer, hog Bayer, deer finder, rabbit protector, house guard dog, etc. But they have a long puppy stage and can be stubborn as hell. But I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


Blood trailing, that is an interesting thing. Same dog that I could free cast in deer country that would go find a masked bandit could be put on a long lead, sicced on a blood trail and would walk you right to a downed deer. Could track like a bloodhound, same thing with a broken trap chain, except you turn them loose when the track warms up and listen for them barking at a bayed coyote. The fact that they can't run an old track and stick it has nothing to do with nose, they can smell it, they just have no inclination to follow it unless you make them. It's about attention span. Downside to a jack of all trades dog is that it is easily distracted. Curs have a trait I call handle. Curs have too much handle to take a cold track very far without coming back to check on the master. Hounds have less handle. You are still a pack member, but you are expected to keep up, and function independently.

It has very little to do with training, these traits are genetic. They are either born with it or they are not. The main thing that needs training is the handler. Somewhere, on the American frontier, dogs that didn't have enough handle to learn which animals to leave alone came to an abrupt end, if they were to be hanging out on the cabin porch, rounding up stock, and hunting. This is the cur. Hounds were kept in kennels or tethers, some hung out loose at the big house, but somebody kept an eye on them. The traits that were needed were present, and culling focused traits based on need. Curs have herding dog traits, they have coursing traits, they have mastiff traits, they have hound traits, and there are a few bird dog traits. Probably because they are a mix of all these things more so than they have ancient lineage of Spanish herding dogs and Spanish war dogs, but who knows.

Here is a trait for you. Homing ability. It has all but disappeared from most dogs. You can still find it in some lines of hound. My grandfather decided to take his hunting dog to the place he traveled for work, during the WWII era. Dog got separated, didn't recognize it's surroundings so it went home, about 400 miles away, took it a month, his family sent him a letter telling him not to worry. I have one that I know can do it from 20 miles out. Once she drops in to homing mode it is actually almost impossible to catch herm she won't come near a human, a house, and will set at a road and wait until she doesn't hear a car and bust across it like a deer. She will go back to where she left a vehicle, and if somebody is not parked there, she is heading home. This is after she quits a track, which for her is after about 30 miles of running or eight hours of running, whichever comes first. If you approach a road crossing she will change course. You have to be within a couple hundred yards for voice recognition. She hears a vehicle, turns and you get out and holler, you see her bump across the road 400 yards down, and she resumes course. Irritating and amazing at the same time. Anti-theft mode kicks in at the same time as homing mode. She finally figured out that my truck horn was me, took a lot of honking at feeding time I'm sure my neighbors loved that. Theft was a big deal in the 1800s, a lot of your fox dogs are "shy" as a result, you can't lay a hand on them, but they will get in their master's truck, or their kennel. Some people would interpret these things as a dog that doesn't listen, but there are a lot more things at play.


Breeding selection has huge impact and can have for hundreds of years, but it doesn't take long to lose traits when you start crossing. A good trait that is a dominant trait is a very rare thing, often a cross is more likely to give you the worst of both sides. You can cross breed and add traits, but those recessives aren't going to pop until the second generation, and it will be the third before you can isolate them, probably the sixth generation before weeding out undesirable traits from your blend. If you don't live in a country where arbitrary euthanasia of companion animals could be considered a felony you will be fine. Otherwise you are going to be putting a lot of what could be menaces into pet homes.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Dual-purpose dogs are possible but do you really want a guardian that will readily leave the ones he's supposed to be protecting to go have fun hunting? It's an easy step to decide to go off on his own after interesting scents when he should be guarding. We have kept bluetick c***n hounds for decades. They are brilliant and can learn to do anything you train them to do but when you give them too many options you end up with dogs that don't know what's expected of them unless you are there to direct them (like Alice In TX/MO said). I'd never use a c**n hound for guarding livestock but they're great for hunting. If you lose one that likes to run far it will come back to where you turned it loose. Just leave your jacket or some personal items with your scent there and come back later or the following morning and the dog will almost always be there waiting with your stuff.


----------

